# Auburn Toy Truck



## kwalker (Aug 15, 2010)

My dump from yesterday dried up pretty quick. No finds for the day from there. So I went for a walk next door to behind my neighbor's house and started finding prohabition era ("Federal law prohibits the sale and reuse of this bottle" Prohibition?) flasks and bottles. Under a few sticks I found this cute thing. The sides say "Auburn safe play Toys" and "Auburn Telephone" so this is what appears to be a telephone maintanence truck. It's made from moulded plastic and I thought these trucks were made in cast iron as well? Can anyone give me a little more information on the company, the truck itself, and possible value? It's a little crooked and warped because of the years in the dump and both axles are broken but the wheels are still on there.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 15, 2010)

That's a cool little truck.


----------



## Poison_Us (Aug 15, 2010)

It sure is.  I grew up just outside of Auburn..........California.  So probably not the same place.
 Here is a look at old town....  Makes me a little homesick to brows the pix.  The most recognizable building in the area is the old firehouse.  Some artist created a painting of old town some time ago and I stumbled upon it in a gallery in the Rushmore Mall in Rapid City.  I spotted the old firehouse from across the room.  I wanted to buy it, just because.  

http://www.oldtownauburnca.com/list.php?cat=5&sub=5

 Oh, and this is where a good portion of Phenomenon was filmed.  Opening shot is Sacramento street.  You could see all filming stuff from the interstate.  After shooting I was in some of the shops and many had pictures of the actors and such hanging in their shops.


----------



## bottle_head9 (Aug 15, 2010)

Very cool find.[]


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 15, 2010)

Hey Kenneth,

 I really like that truck. Great recovery, and in amazing shape, considering it's previous resting place.

 There's a great article on The Auburn Rubber Co. and their toys @ Toy Collector Magazine.






 There's a lesser write up @ Wiki-ville.




From.

 The "Federal Law Forbids..." language is post Prohibition, (1932-1964) and what I consider an in ground dating signal.


----------



## kwalker (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks for those links surfaceone, they really helped and so did your help on the bottles too. This helps put an approximate age on the truck. I think the model of the truck is a '54 Ford F350. What do you think? This is a similar model of the truck outfitted with road-railer wheels.


----------

